# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  چاپ فیش در چاپگر حرارتی

## behzad_lover

سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید گرامی. بنده یک برنامه نوشتم و الان می خوام وقتی مشتری خرید میکنه فاکتور در کاغذ کوچک حرارتی چاپ بشه. اگر دوستان بتونن به طور کامل راهنماییم کنن واقعا سپاسگذار می شم...

----------


## behzad_lover

کسی از دوستان نتونست منو راهنمایی کنن؟؟؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

مشكل خاصي وجود نداره
فقط گزارشتون رو تا عرض 8 سانتي متر درست كنيد
شايد هم لازم باشه يك كاغذ 8 سانتي براي چاپگر در قسمت تنظيمات چاپگر ويندوز تعريف كنيد

----------


## behzad_lover

> سلام
> 
> مشكل خاصي وجود نداره
> فقط گزارشتون رو تا عرض 8 سانتي متر درست كنيد
> شايد هم لازم باشه يك كاغذ 8 سانتي براي چاپگر در قسمت تنظيمات چاپگر ويندوز تعريف كنيد


*ممنون که جواب دادین حامد جان...

من از data report استفاده می کنم. چطور می تونم دستور چاپ رو به دو چاپگر حرارتی که یکی روی میز برای مشتری و دیگری در دفتر مدیر هست بفرستم؟؟؟

 آیا می تونم بدون اینکه دیتا ریپروت(گزارش) باز بشه با استفاده از یک command از گزارشم چاپ بگیرم.*

----------


## sohrab o

با Datareport نمی تونی
باید از CrystalReport یا چیزه دیگه ای استفاده کنی
البته یه راه دیگه هم اینه که پرینتر پیش فرضو عوض کنی بعد مجدد بفرستی که روش خوبی نیست اما میتونی از Datareport  استفاده کنی

----------


## behzad_lover

هیچ تجربه ای از کار با کریستال ریپورت ندارم. می تونین کمکم کنین؟؟؟

اگه از کریستال استفاده کنم باید با نصب برنامه در کامپیوتر دیگر کریستال هم نصب بشه؟؟؟

یه لینک دانلود CrystalReportسالم بهم بدین...

----------


## farzinf

سلام حامد جان 
اگه ميشه لطفا در مورد ساخت كاغذ در قسمت پرينتر و همچنين كه چطور توي كريستال رپورت كاغذ را تنظيم كنيم آخه نمي شه كهغذ با عرض دلخواه انتخاب كرد البته گزينه اي به نام كاستن داره ولي وقتي كاستم را انتخاب مي كني نمدونم چطور بايد به كاغذ عرض و طول بدم
با تشكر

----------


## hrj1981

دوستان سلام
این چاپگرها اتمام پرینت رو بصورت اتوماتیک تشخیص می دهند ؟
چون در دیزاین یک گزارش معمولا پلیت روی آ4 تنظیمه حالا اگر بخواهیم اون گزارش رو روی 8 سانت تنظیم کنیم انتهای گزارش خود پرینتر برش را میده یا صبر می کنه به اندازه یک برگ آ4 کاغذ رد بشه بد برش را اعمال کنه؟

----------


## amir faraji

سلام دوست عزیز شما بعد از اینکه پرینتر حرارتی را نصب کنید اتوماتیک سایز کاغذ 8 سانت رو به شما می ده .

----------


## amir faraji

شما بایستی که فایل کریستال ریپورت را به همراه دیتا بیس در یک پوشه بریزید و سپس از قسمت ریپورت کامپیل ریپورت را انتخاب کنید و پس از آن ریپورت دیستریبشن رو انجام بدهید تا نیاز به نصب کریستال ریپورت نداشته باشید

----------


## vahid_visualbasic

> دوستان سلام
> این چاپگرها اتمام پرینت رو بصورت اتوماتیک تشخیص می دهند ؟
> چون در دیزاین یک گزارش معمولا پلیت روی آ4 تنظیمه حالا اگر بخواهیم اون گزارش رو روی 8 سانت تنظیم کنیم انتهای گزارش خود پرینتر برش را میده یا صبر می کنه به اندازه یک برگ آ4 کاغذ رد بشه بد برش را اعمال کنه؟


بله دوست عزیز ،اتمام پرینت رو چابگر به صورت خودکار تشخیص می دهد

----------


## kooroush

چه چوری یک فرم با عرض 8 سانت سایز دهی کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## 5mmmmm

> سلام
> 
> مشكل خاصي وجود نداره
> فقط گزارشتون رو تا عرض 8 سانتي متر درست كنيد
> شايد هم لازم باشه يك كاغذ 8 سانتي براي چاپگر در قسمت تنظيمات چاپگر ويندوز تعريف كنيد


بعد از اینکه کاربر با کنترل Page Setup تنظیمات لازم مثل اندازه کاغذ را انجام داد چگونه این تنظیمات را روی فایل تکستی که ساختیم پیاده کنیم؟چطور میشه یه فایل تکست را از راست به چپ Align یا تراز نمود؟
ممنون

----------

